# YOU LIKE RAP??somethin new?



## tobinates559 (May 11, 2013)

go listen to The Underachievers!!!!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/4_122Tx8xmg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

or some Flatbush Zombies, or pro era take a listen and share some more music if you want


----------



## tobinates559 (May 11, 2013)

http://youtu.be/4_122Tx8xmg


----------



## tobinates559 (May 11, 2013)

http://youtu.be/9AlLFUrPvJQ


----------



## tobinates559 (May 11, 2013)

http://youtu.be/vt87Tc5cvf4


----------



## tobinates559 (May 11, 2013)

http://youtu.be/VWz8UYPoMRw


----------



## tobinates559 (May 11, 2013)

cant forget about STEEZ(RIP) and Joey badass.... PRO ERA

http://youtu.be/DDWAk8-leVA


----------



## tobinates559 (May 11, 2013)

sharing is caring! dont horde your music or anything for that matter


----------



## tobinates559 (May 11, 2013)

music with a message........ Ab-Soul

http://youtu.be/m_71q5lVEjc


----------



## tobinates559 (May 13, 2013)

nobody has an opinion or anything/??


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 13, 2013)

tobinates559 said:


> nobody has an opinion or anything/??


 Send that rubbish back to the jungle.


----------



## tobinates559 (May 16, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Send that rubbish back to the jungle.


 at least you have an opinion, although racist it might be??


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 16, 2013)

I say to send it back to the jungle because that music is crude to say the most.
No real talent involved and that one guy sings flat notes to a broken record.
Why it has over 3 million hits is a kick in the balls to music.
It's sad when the kids just bitch about life then kill each other.


----------



## Jetsfooo (May 16, 2013)

Ab-soul is pretty good. So you like the more underground scene huh? the (non-commercial rap)


----------



## tobinates559 (May 16, 2013)

Jetsfooo said:


> Ab-soul is pretty good. So you like the more underground scene huh? the (non-commercial rap)


 yeah man, feel free to post some music if you wanna. ab-soul is dope but the underachievers is my shit right now


----------



## tobinates559 (May 16, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I say to send it back to the jungle because that music is crude to say the most.
> No real talent involved and that one guy sings flat notes to a broken record.
> Why it has over 3 million hits is a kick in the balls to music.
> It's sad when the kids just bitch about life then kill each other.



what do you like to listen to?


----------



## tobinates559 (May 16, 2013)

http://youtu.be/plt4uUagCXs


----------



## tobinates559 (May 16, 2013)

http://youtu.be/3_byLzC9bA0


----------



## tobinates559 (May 16, 2013)

http://youtu.be/I2h3fMcB4Eg


http://youtu.be/75mYdFarQU4


----------



## tobinates559 (May 16, 2013)

http://youtu.be/FaUyq18r_GI


----------



## Jetsfooo (May 17, 2013)

tobinates559 said:


> yeah man, feel free to post some music if you wanna. ab-soul is dope but the underachievers is my shit right now


I might have to check them out. I'm always down to listen to somebody new.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 21, 2013)

*SHAPE* of _SLANGCORP_
[youtube]Dokkqa76-_k[/youtube]

these guys are due for some quality recognition.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 21, 2013)

*SHAPE* and *GDP* of _SLANGCORP


_[youtube]ibQEpo5vcZ0[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 21, 2013)

*POS
*
this shit is fresh.
[youtube]7PputxGopVQ[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 21, 2013)

more *P.O.S.*

"Doomtree bangarang // all these rappers sound the the same // beats, sound the same // raps, sound the same.."

[youtube]E2dX_k6MvWM[/youtube]


----------

